# Can anyone recommend a good meat grinder/sausage stuffer?



## equinn (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi,

I'm looking to get a meat grinder/sausage stuffer for my daughter for Christmas and I am wondering if anyone can recommend a good one for around $100-$150?

Thanks,

Equinn


----------



## boykjo (Dec 5, 2016)

I recommend you do not buy a grinder to stuff sausage. Buy a grinder and a dedicated sausage stuffer  preferably a 5-pound stuffer. Northern Tool has a good selection for starters


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 5, 2016)

Kitchener #12 around $99. My daughter has one and so do I. Currently the only Grinder under $200  with metal gears. Search 5Lb stuffer. Kitchener and Grizzly can be had around $99 as well and Northern Tool carries replacement parts...JJ


----------

